# Friday the 13th



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

:voorhees: Since it's almost Friday the 13th, just wondering who's gonna sit down and watch a bunch of campers get slaughtered. :voorhees: 
I'll be watching part 1, JGTH and probably Jason X, avoiding Freddy vs Jason like the plague it is.  :voorhees:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Are most of your movies still up here? If they are, fret not, because you're eagerly awaited F13 boxed set is due out sometime soon. I think I'll dedicate my night Friday to the murderous rampage of a summer camp retard.


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

I'll be at the horrorfind convention in Maryland. No F13th for me


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'd think there'd be some kind of F13th shenanigans going on at Horrorfind.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'll probably watch Part's II, IV, VI and *Freddy vs. Jason.* :voorhees:


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

I have an exam on Friday the 13'th... oy... so nervous!  

Anyway, later at night I may pop in F13 Parts 1 and 2 -- that's if the exam goes well.... and Freddy VS. Jason if it doesn't go so well.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Good luck on the exam.

I think my viewing choices will be parts 2, 3, and 4 since it (almost) makes a coherent story. If I'm still conscious after part 4, I think I'll engage in some of ROY's awesomeness.

Are there any marathons on tomorrow? Spike TV?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Good luck on the exam, Tallee! Happy Friday the 13th everyone!


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

Happy Friday the 13th everyone! :voorhees:


----------

